# F10 ED - Any Updates?



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I called BMW NA and the sales manager at my local dealership. Nothing definite, but we should have pricing within 3 weeks.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

And to add to the above; you should plan as if you were getting E60 since the base price should be lower and the price of the sport package a bit higher, so most likely you would not be paying much more than if you were buying 2010 e60. Now if you're leasing, there are interest / residual questions, but those can change on the monthly basis.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*528i*

Will 528i be available for ED in September?


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

There is no official word at present.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

kimluk said:


> Will 528i be available for ED in September?


Just got word from my dealer this morning on the following ED schedule:

535i/550i Available July 1st<O</O
528i Available July 15th<O</O
535xi Available Oct 15th

That's a drag. My wife and I are going to Europe in July, and were hoping to ED a 535xi. AWD for her is a must, so we might be forced to go to Brand X (Audi A6) for her.


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

BickUW89...Xi in Seattle? Is it due to the weather up here? I'm debating if i should go with xi or not. 335 or perhaps the 535. Is this your only car with AWD? Trying to decide if we really get enough snow.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

BickUW89 said:


> Just got word from my dealer this morning on the following ED schedule:
> 
> 535i/550i Available July 1st<O</O
> 528i Available July 15th<O</O
> ...


 Don't bother on the Audi ED. It's worthless. You can probably get the same or better price in the United States. Unless of course you want the ED experience, but it's a subpar experience compared to BMW and zero cost savings. :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Not exactly - I think you may be able to do better in terms of pricing with ED on cars like the S4 and S5 which are higher in demand. At the end of the day, do ED on the car you want - not ED on a car you don't want.

In my book ED is about the experience - not about the money. Otherwise, why would only 2% of buyers do it?


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Beemerup said:


> BickUW89...Xi in Seattle? Is it due to the weather up here? I'm debating if i should go with xi or not. 335 or perhaps the 535. Is this your only car with AWD? Trying to decide if we really get enough snow.


Yes, it is a weather decision. Besides my 5er, we have a FWD minivan which does pretty well in 98% of our weather. My 550i (ZSP) is parked if/when it snows. The summer performance tires are simply awful in the white stuff, and I just haven't wanted to spring for an alternate set of winter tires.

And it's not like I don't know how to drive in it - I grew up in snow (Spokane) and have all the skills one needs to drive in it. In fact, like most snow vets, I think I'm damn good in the stuff, but after two different occassions trying to drive in the white stuff in my E39 540i and now E60 550i (both ZSP) on summer performance tires - no way. They simply get too hard below 35 degrees and have zero traction in snow. I can't even get up the short little hill in our cul-de-sac to our garage if there's half an inch of snow on the ground. It's frustrating, and dangerous.

So, since the next Teutonic saloon is for my wife (which means we're ditching the minivan), we need at least one car in the stable that we know we can still get around with *when* it snows in Seattle.

And there's no way I'm buying a Subaru! LOL


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> Not exactly - I think you may be able to do better in terms of pricing with ED on cars like the S4 and S5 which are higher in demand. At the end of the day, do ED on the car you want - not ED on a car you don't want.
> 
> In my book ED is about the experience - not about the money. Otherwise, why would only 2% of buyers do it?


Most buyers don't know about or feel it is too confusing. Alot of people (HATERS) used to tell me ED cars were factory rejects, would ask if the ED cars were customer returns or would say that there BMW was better since it was not an ED BMW!:tsk:

At least in the case of BMW's and Benz's most buyers can't grasp the idea of Euro Delivery and dismiss it as a waste of time. A potential $4000 savings below US invoice depending on model is worth it to me as well as driving the Bimmer on the autobahn.:bigpimp:

Most dealers would rather make more revenue off buyers who special order or buy right off the lot. Some dealers unfamiliar with the ED process would rather not do it. :angel:


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

BickUW89 said:


> Yes, it is a weather decision. ...And there's no way I'm buying a Subaru! LOL


HA! NO kidding. I see Subaru's EVERYWHERE!!! I'm originally from SF Bay area...driving an E93 335 now and looking for more space due to my 2yr old. So moving to the sedan in a 3er or 5er. My wife drives a Yukon...so we have at least one car that will survive in the snow.  We may be ok if we have at least one vehicle that can make it in the snow.

Thanks for the input!

Safe driving!!!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

BickUW89 said:


> Just got word from my dealer this morning on the following ED schedule:
> 
> 535i/550i Available July 1st<O</O
> 528i Available July 15th<O</O
> ...


Any word or thoughts on the 550xi? I had planned on doing a Spring 11 ED, but I'm starting to think about Fall 10.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

So who takes ED of the first F10 550? I think I might have been the first or second ED of the 2010 550i last year. I am very interested to get first impressions on how the first F10 550's are driving. Please keep us informed.


----------

